# Nyan’s crazy socal rock flipping adventures!



## NYAN (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi all, since I tend to go rock flipping once a week at least I figured I would make this thread to share some things I see. Before making this I would upload my finds to the media here.  Hopefully you all can enjoy!

It seems everything was posted backwards. Hopefully next time I will fix it:



6-22-18

Scutigera coleoptrata- common house centipede not in a house. There were actually 2 of these right next to eachother, the other scurried away when I lifted the large rock. Under the same rock was another scorpion and some beetles. Also, it seems this posted backwards. Next time I will try to fix that.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Another paruroctonus silvestrii, this one is a Gravid female who’s unhappy I disturbed her burrow. About 4 inches over was another under the same rock.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 More darkling beetles and another beetle species at the bottom center.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Some sort of darkling beetle. Maybe someone can give me the species name. These were also somewhat common. For some reason I came across about dozen dead ones also.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Paruroctonus silvestrii- California common scorpion. Another common species. I probably found 2-3 dozen today.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Scolopendra polymorpha- tiger centipede. I only saw this one today, but it was a bit dry. This particular one has a bit of an injury on it.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sceloporus occidentalis-western fence lizard. There were probably hundreds of these today.

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## NYAN (Jun 26, 2018)

6-26-18

Unknown species of cicada.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Freshly molted paruroctonus silvestrii With molt in photo.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I was pretty surprised to see one of these. Unknown solpugid species.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## pannaking22 (Jun 29, 2018)

Your cicada is something in the genus Okanagana - https://bugguide.net/node/view/422362

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myrmecophile (Jul 2, 2018)

Sure hope those rocks went neatly back into place, unknown beetle looks like a wooly darkling beetle, _Eleodes osculans_ although the image is not good enough to be sure.


----------



## NYAN (Jul 2, 2018)

myrmecophile said:


> Sure hope those rocks went neatly back into place, unknown beetle looks like a wooly darkling beetle, _Eleodes osculans_ although the image is not good enough to be sure.


The rocks always go as neatly back in place as possible! Wouldn’t want to destroy habitat. Your ID is correct, I see them somewhat often but forgot the name.


----------



## NYAN (Jul 4, 2018)

7-2-18

I believe this to be thamnophis elegans terrestris, the coast garter snake.



Jumping spider with egg sac, Unsure of the ID



Latrodectus sp. web with molt. Likely to be Hesperus.



Agelenopsis aperta

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## The Snark (Jul 5, 2018)

Easy way to ID Elegans. Shortly after birth they develop 'wallpaper' decoration down their sides but the coloration usually fades away beyond the anal vent.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## checkmate (Jul 5, 2018)

Where do you go rock flipping at? Not exact location but general area.


----------



## NYAN (Jul 5, 2018)

wetwork said:


> Where do you go rock flipping at? Not exact location but general area.



Feel free to PM me!


----------



## NaCon (Jul 23, 2018)

Your Sulpugid looks identical to the Ammotrechidae 
https://bugguide.net/node/view/55705/bgimage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Aug 24, 2018)

Two different crotalus oreganus helleri/southern Pacific rattlesnakes. Both of them were very calm and barely rattled if at all.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## The Snark (Aug 24, 2018)

Upper. Dats one porked out rattler.


----------



## NYAN (Aug 24, 2018)

The Snark said:


> Upper. Dats one porked out rattler.


Hopefully it’s a gravid female.


----------



## The Snark (Aug 24, 2018)

NYAN said:


> Hopefully it’s a gravid female.


With that fatty tail, likely. If it doesn't pass the remains of a few mice in the next few days, that bulge is baby time.


----------



## NYAN (Sep 14, 2018)

9/13/18

A bad photo of a crotalus oreganus helleri. These are pretty easy going snakes. 



Two nice adult female latrodectus herperus.




A likely male anuroctonus pococki.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mninvert (Sep 15, 2018)

Your Garter Snake is actually a California Whipsnake , Masticophis lateralis. Awesome Finds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Dec 25, 2018)

Scolopendra polymorpha



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Anuroctonus pocoki

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antinous (Dec 25, 2018)

Really cool, is it a far drive from your place of residence? I've always  wanted to live somewhere that's a quick bike ride/drive from a wide variety of animals.


----------



## NYAN (Dec 25, 2018)

antinous said:


> Really cool, is it a far drive from your place of residence? I've always  wanted to live somewhere that's a quick bike ride/drive from a wide variety of animals.


Nah, it’s my backyard/ work pretty much.


----------



## Brian Kellett (Jan 26, 2019)

Love your pics!


----------



## SonsofArachne (Feb 4, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Two different crotalus oreganus helleri/southern Pacific rattlesnakes. Both of them were very calm and barely rattled if at all.


I read an article awhile back that stated SP rattlesnakes were becoming more common in SoCal while other rattlesnake species were becoming rarer. The article stated the reason was due to SP's being less likely to rattle than other rattlers - making them less likely to be found and killed by humans. Tried to find the article to link it but had no luck.


----------



## NYAN (Feb 4, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> I read an article awhile back that stated SP rattlesnakes were becoming more common in SoCal while other rattlesnake species were becoming rarer. The article stated the reason was due to SP's being less likely to rattle than other rattlers - making them less likely to be found and killed by humans. Tried to find the article to link it but had no luck.



That’s interesting. All we have here are southern Pacific’s. I’ve never seen any other species personally, despite spending time in Mojave, speckled, sidewinder and diamondback range.

The southern Pacifics I see also don’t really rattle. Anyway, people generally suck I’ve decided because of this stuff.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Feb 4, 2019)

NYAN said:


> That’s interesting. All we have here are southern Pacific’s. I’ve never seen any other species personally, despite spending time in Mojave, speckled, sidewinder and diamondback range.
> 
> The southern Pacifics I see also don’t really rattle. Anyway, people generally suck I’ve decided because of this stuff.


The ironic thing that was mentioned in the article was that southern Pacific’s are among the most highly venomous of rattlesnake species, so by killing the less venomous species humans were increasing the danger to themselves.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Mar 22, 2019)

I want to do this! Me and a friend of mine were hoping to go out to Joshua Tree later this year and check out the randy male A. iodius looking for ladies. Any other good areas to look at wildlife?


----------



## NYAN (Mar 22, 2019)

CommanderBacon said:


> I want to do this! Me and a friend of mine were hoping to go out to Joshua Tree later this year and check out the randy male A. iodius looking for ladies. Any other good areas to look at wildlife?



Anywhere around there is nice. I just got back from that area 2 weeks ago. Saw lots of stuff. I should update this..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ratmosphere (Mar 22, 2019)

You ever hike to the Hollywood sign? Any good finds there?


----------



## NYAN (Mar 22, 2019)

Ratmosphere said:


> You ever hike to the Hollywood sign? Any good finds there?


No, I havent.


----------



## NYAN (Mar 22, 2019)

Scolopendra polymorpha ‘Mojave patternless’



Scolopendra polymorpha







Scolopendra polymorpha Blue pling

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYAN (Mar 22, 2019)

Better pic of individual #2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kurgara galatur (Apr 14, 2019)

Ratmosphere said:


> You ever hike to the Hollywood sign? Any good finds there?


^ I live right by there and can place a 1.0 S. gigantea along the path if needed. If really really needed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vanisher (Apr 14, 2019)

NYAN said:


> 6-26-18
> 
> Unknown species of cicada.
> 
> ...


Cool Solifug!


----------



## Ratmosphere (Apr 15, 2019)

kurgara galatur said:


> ^ I live right by there and can place a 1.0 S. gigantea along the path if needed. If really really needed.


 Hahaha!


----------



## NYAN (May 13, 2019)

The season is upon us!

11 snakes today, 7 were rattlesnakes



















They were mating

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## NYAN (May 21, 2019)

Unknown Solpugid species 




California king snake(ling)



More rattlesnakes 
Super pretty one

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## NYAN (Jun 4, 2019)

Some Scolopendra polymorpha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## squidkid (Jun 6, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Some Scolopendra polymorpha
> 
> View attachment 310630
> View attachment 310631


wow nice colors!


----------



## NYAN (Jun 6, 2019)

squidkid said:


> wow nice colors!


Yeah! The legs were neon blue. Pretty impressive.


----------



## squidkid (Jun 6, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Yeah! The legs were neon blue. Pretty impressive.


never seen one like that, whereabout are you? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## NYAN (Jun 7, 2019)

squidkid said:


> never seen one like that, whereabout are you? if you dont mind me asking


I can’t give out locations, sorry. I don’t want people collecting.


----------



## squidkid (Jun 7, 2019)

NYAN said:


> I can’t give out locations, sorry. I don’t want people collecting.


i understand


----------



## neubii18 (Jun 28, 2019)

Nice mix of inverts and reptiles!


----------



## NYAN (Jun 28, 2019)

neubii18 said:


> Nice mix of inverts and reptiles!



Thanks. I gotta update with my new finds.


----------



## neubii18 (Jun 28, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Thanks. I gotta update with my new finds.


I’ll be keeping an eye out!


----------



## NYAN (Jul 4, 2019)

Homalonychus sp.



Philodromidae sp. with egg sac 



1.1 Loxosceles deserta 



Plectreurys sp. female with sac



Paravaejovensis waeringi 



Female Solpugid I found in the house

Reactions: Like 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## squidkid (Jul 4, 2019)

that first spider is awesome!


----------



## NYAN (Jul 13, 2019)

Some friends I found while at work.


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jul 13, 2019)

If I went rock flipping around here I'd get bit by a copperhead. : /


----------



## NYAN (Jul 13, 2019)

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> If I went rock flipping around here I'd get bit by a copperhead. : /


I wish we had copperheads. They are cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jul 14, 2019)

NYAN said:


> I wish we had copperheads. They are cool.


Nah man it's too dangerous to even walk though the woods in some places. Rattle snakes are also a pain. Especially when ya got a two year old running around the yard.


----------



## NYAN (Jul 14, 2019)

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> Nah man it's too dangerous to even walk though the woods in some places.


Who told you that? Snakes are pretty reluctant to bite humans ya know. Even if you step on one it won’t necesairly bite you. 



ThorsCarapace22 said:


> Especially when ya got a two year old running around the yard.


A good reason to supervise them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jul 14, 2019)

NYAN said:


> Who told you that? Snakes are pretty reluctant to bite humans ya know. Even if you step on one it won’t necesairly bite you.
> 
> 
> 
> A good reason to supervise them.


I have family members that have had copperheads lay it to them just running through the yard. Iv had them strike at me when I lift lumber in my yard. Clearly you haven't had much experience with copperheads. You can follow behind your kid as close as you want. If there's a snake in the grass even the best parent could miss it. I don't take chances. But that's me.
Books and internet can tell you many things but it also makes people think they know it all.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jul 14, 2019)

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> I have family members that have had copperheads lay it to them just running through the yard. Iv had them strike at me when I lift lumber in my yard. Clearly you haven't had much experience with copperheads. You can follow behind your kid as close as you want. If there's a snake in the grass even the best parent could miss it. I don't take chances. But that's me.
> Books and internet can tell you many things but it also makes people think they know it all.


People also make mistakes assuming fear is aggression. If you surprise a snake and get too close it may strike in fear, but casual walking past a snake won't cause a strike. Example - when my brother lived in Texas he was deer hunting with a couple of friends. They gathered in a close circle to talk quietly about strategy, when my brother looked down and noticed a copperhead coiled in the center of the circle. My brother said they were all close enough that it could have easily struck any of them, but it did nothing. My brother and his friends all backed away and left it, continuing their hunt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jul 14, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> People also make mistakes assuming fear is aggression. If you surprise a snake and get too close it may strike in fear, but casual walking past a snake won't cause a strike. Example - when my brother lived in Texas he was deer hunting with a couple of friends. They gathered in a close circle to talk quietly about strategy, when my brother looked down and noticed a copperhead coiled in the center of the circle. My brother said they were all close enough that it could have easily struck any of them, but it did nothing. My brother and his friends all backed away and left it, continuing their hunt.


I do believe this. But I'd rather not have them. It makes a fun, beautiful, relaxing place a nightmare.  What if a kid is running past the porch and a copperhead getting out of the sun gets spooked and bites the kid. Then you have a problem. And this is true with about any animal in fear. But if people want to leave a copperhead under the porch to increase the chances of that happening, thats all up to them. Fear, aggression, either way is dangerous.

In the woods I'll keep walking. But in my yard it's different. That's understandable to anyone with kids.
(Supervised)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jul 14, 2019)

Anyways we have strayed off topic. Good luck.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Jul 14, 2019)

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> I do believe this. But I'd rather not have them. It makes a fun, beautiful, relaxing place a nightmare.  What if a kid is running past the porch and a copperhead getting out of the sun gets spooked and bites the kid. Then you have a problem. And this is true with about any animal in fear. But if people want to leave a copperhead under the porch to increase the chances of that happening, thats all up to them. Fear, aggression, either way is dangerous.
> 
> In the woods I'll keep walking. But in my yard it's different. That's understandable to anyone with kids.
> (Supervised)


I'm okay with removing them from your yard - Alive. A snake hook, a garbage can, a drive to a wild area, problem solved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## NYAN (Jul 14, 2019)

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> I have family members that have had copperheads lay it to them just running through the yard.


What?



ThorsCarapace22 said:


> Clearly you haven't had much experience with copperheads.


_Clearly_

Seriously? What makes them any different than another snake?



ThorsCarapace22 said:


> Books and internet can tell you many things but it also makes people think they know it all.


Okay. What is the best source of information?



ThorsCarapace22 said:


> But in my yard it's different.


Keep in mind who is invading in who’s territory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jul 14, 2019)

NYAN said:


> What?
> It means when your "hit" "bit" either one. I guess it's slang you don't get.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jul 14, 2019)

You guys would be good school teachers. But let me stick to a safe home : ) I appreciate your help but now we ruined a thread with things that dont really amount to anything. Good luck to you both.


----------



## schmiggle (Jul 14, 2019)

ThorsCarapace is 100% right about kids. They're pretty stupid, and they do pretty dumb things. Supervision isn't going to cut it. When my brothers were young they would purposefully try to jump out of people's arms because they didn't realize it could hurt them. Copperheads have very good camouflage.

Having said that, NYAN clearly runs into venomous snakes and manages not to get bitten, which should be food for thought for anyone who thinks that snakes just bite because they feel like it.

I wish I had a car going through these kinds of threads. Getting to areas to look for animals would be much easier.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NYAN (Jul 15, 2019)

Can you see it? I spotted this big friend from 10 feet away behind a bunch of this dead brush. I was surprised

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Criteria (Jul 15, 2019)

Wow. Coming from the UK the idea you can find all those just flipping rocks blows my mind.

Somewhat glad I'm not the one flipping those rocks, but still, it's cool as hell.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 20, 2019)

NaCon said:


> Your Sulpugid looks identical to the Ammotrechidae
> https://bugguide.net/node/view/55705/bgimage


Actually its a male eremobates- eremobatidae


----------



## NYAN (Aug 16, 2019)

Phidippus sp. insignarius group




Latrodectus hesperus 



Mature male 



Agelenopsis sp. 



Neoscona oaxacensis 



Frontenella pyrametela

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sr20det510 (Aug 24, 2019)

Very cool pics!!


----------



## NYAN (Dec 20, 2019)

Time for an update:

Hogna sp.


Scolopendra polymorpha 





Scolopendra aztecorum

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Dec 21, 2019)

Did you find the aztecorum in California? I remember a online argument where some people said these are only found in Mexico and others said California too. I have one but have never really been sure of it's origin.


----------



## NYAN (Dec 21, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> Did you find the aztecorum in California? I remember a online argument where some people said these are only found in Mexico and others said California too. I have one but have never really been sure of it's origin.


They are in California.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## radjess331 (May 24, 2020)

Are the patternless scolopendra pretty common in your area?
Are they a leucistic? Or just patternless?


----------



## mantisfan101 (May 28, 2020)

radjess331 said:


> Are the patternless scolopendra pretty common in your area?
> Are they a leucistic? Or just patternless?


There’s a bunch of different morphs/varieties, so I think if’s safe to assume that they are the patternless sure ones


----------

